

Harlem Shake Chrome Extension - releod
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/kanobu-harlem-shake/fplffecagbdhjajaknmnkcgceigcojpo

======
releod
oops. I wanted the bookmarklet, not the chrome extension built for only one
single site. DELETE!

